

Monte Carlo Approximation of Pi via a Mossberg 500 pump-action shotgun [pdf] - rasbt
http://arxiv.org/pdf/1404.1499v2.pdf

======
lutusp
Quote: "The ratio between a circle’s circumference and its di- ameter, named
π, is a mathematical constant of crucial importance to science, yet most
scientists rely on pre- computed approximations of π for their research. This
is problematic, because scientific progress relies on infor- mation that will
very likely disappear in case of a cata- clysmic event, such as a zombie
apocalypse."

Easily solved, no shotgun required: divide the path geometry of a walking
zombie by that of a non-zombie, relying on the observation that zombies tend
to walk in circles and non-zombies don't.

